# High ranking wines by Robert Parker Jr. and Wine Spectator.



## CheaperCigars (May 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

*Pacific Rim Framboise 375ml NV*



Raspberry dessert wine - you don't know what a truly transcendent treat you're missing. Framboise is like drinking liquid raspberries. The taste experience is intense with fresh floral aromas and bright red fruit flavors. It's unlike anything you've ever put in your mouth.

Rated: *92* By Wine Advocate #190 Aug 2010 Jay Miller
Size: 375ml
MSRP: $19.95 
Our Price: *$12.20* 
Our Case Price: $146.34
Country: USA
Appeliation: Washington, Willimate Valley

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Willakenzie Pinot Noir Emery 2007 *



Dark fruits waft with black currants and blackberries, then unfold into a spicy fragrance of orange zest, black tea leaf and cinnamon stick. A nice, upfront acidity offers an unexpected juiciness, which lingers then melts into a sweet, rich and succulent mouthfeel. Exceptionally balanced, nuances of oak accentuate the dark fruit-forward flavors of black cherry, black currants, and sugarplum, which then stretch out with firm tannins and notes of chocolate nibs.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #191 Oct 2010 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $47.39 
Our Price: *$39.03*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): $234.15 
Country: USA
Appeliation: Oregon
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Marquis Philips Merlot 2008 *



Purple-colored, it sports an enticing bouquet of cedar, black cherry, plum, and violets. Full-bodied, layered, and succulent on the palate, this ripe effort is well balanced despite its size, and has a lengthy, fruit-filled finish.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #186 Dec 2009 Jay Miller
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $21.19 
Our Price: *$12.20*
Our Case Price: $146.34
Country: Australia
Appeliation: South East Australia
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tramin Stoan 2008 *



Made in styles that range from steely, mineral laced wines with crisp green apple fruit to wines that are buttery, rich, and laden with tropical fruits, there is a Chardonnay that will appeal to every palate.

Rated: *91* By eRobertParker.com #185 Oct 2009 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $42.95 
Our Price: *$34.15*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): $204.88
Country: Italy
Appeliation: Trentino-Alto Adige
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Louis Jadot Morgon Chateau Des Jacques 2009*



Louis Jadot Morgon Chateau Des Jacques is with a deep sherry colour, with walnut and little red fruits aromas, this wine has silky tannins that will help it to age.

Rated: *89-90+* By Wine Advocate #190 Aug 2010 David Schildknecht
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $26.79 
Our Price: *$18.50*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): $111.00
Country: France
Appeliation: Burgundy, Beaujolais Villages
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Signorello Seta 2007*



This full bodied wine has a spicy nose o ering hints of passion fruit, peach, pear, and honeydew melon. Crisp avors of fresh fruit balance the rich vanilla and mineral overtones. The long juicy nish lingers with aftertastes of vanilla and pear.

Rated: *90* By Wine Advocate #180 Dec 2008 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $32.91 
Our Price: *$24.39*
Our Case Price: $292.68
Country: USA
Appeliation: California, Napa Valley
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Palmina Botasea-Rosato Di Palmina 2009 *



A dark amaranth pink color with translucent coral edges, brilliantly shining from the glass is the first impression of the character of this wine this wine has depth! A swirl brings forth a bouquet of floral notes of rose petal and wild strawberry and a reminder of watermelon hard candy. A taste sensation occurs at the first sip, with a refreshing and lively acidity leading to a palate-pleasing silky texture, notes of summertime rhubarb and fresh raspberry, along with red plum and a hint of hibiscus tea.

Rated: *89* By Wine Advocate #190 Aug 2010 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $23.95 
Our Price: *$15.75*
Our Case Price: $189.00
Country: USA
Appeliation: California, Santa Barbara County
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Staglin Salus Chardonnay Estate 2007*



This 'Salus' Estate Chardonnay has a pure elemental golden color and an aroma of lime zest, citrus blossom, honeysuckle and pears with a suggestion of roasted almonds and a hint of butterscotch.

Rated: *90* By In Asia #0710 Jul 2010 Lisa Perrotti-Brown
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $204.45 
Our Price: *$39.02*
Our Case Price: $468.29
Country: USA
Appeliation: California, Napa Valley
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Patz & Hall Chardonnay Hyde Vineyard 2007*



From its white flower and marmalade aromatics to its flavors of peach, spicy pear, cinnamon, clove, hazelnut and honeycomb, this multifaceted wine seamlessly balances beautiful acids with a plush, creamy quality-ultimately leading to a rich and satisfying finish.

Rated: *94* By Wine Advocate #187 Feb 2010 Robert Parker
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $53.74 
Our Price: *$44.72*
Our Case Price: $536.59 
Country: USA 
Appeliation: California, Carneros
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Deutz Vintage Brut 2002*



The 2002 Brut is a polished, elegant wine with an expansive core of ripe apricots, minerals and smoke that emerge from its medium-bodied frame. Here, too, there is a gorgeous combination of clarity and richness in the fruit. - Antonio Galloni

Rated: *91* By Wine Advocate #180 Dec 2008 Antonio Galloni
Size: 750ml
MSRP: $71.59 
Our Price: *$62.50*
Our Case Price(6 BTL): $375.00
Country: France
Appeliation: Champagne, Ay
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your support

Thanks 
*Leticia Corbett* 
[email protected] 
*www.cheapercigars.com* 
1-888-676-7774 xt 4


----------

